# 1x100Hz 1x60Hz ruckeln am zweiten Bildschirm



## Mc-fly (25. Januar 2018)

Moin Moin,

ich besitze folgende zwei 34'' Monitore
- Acer X34A  läuft auf 100Hz
- LG34UM95 läuft auf 60Hz

Nun zum Problem.
Wenn ich am Acer spiele und auf dem zweiten Bildschirm ein Stream nebenbei läuft dann fängt es konstant an zu ruckeln. Das Spiel ist davon nicht betroffen sondern nur der Stream hat des öfteren Aussetzer.

Clean install der Treiber schon erledigt.
Beide Monitore über DP angeschlossen.

Graka ist eine GTX1080Ti


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Januar 2018)

Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das es dasselbe Problem gibt wenn ein Monitor 144hz und der andere 60Hz haben.
Die Lösung war glaub ich das man den 144er auf 120Hz stellt.

Das kommt aber bei deinem ja nicht infrage weil dein primärer nur 100Hz max kann.

Probeweise konntest du versuchen den 2. Monitor von 60 auf 50Hz zu stellen.

Aber wie gesagt - in der Materie kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus. 
Warte auch mal ob irgendein "Monitor-Crack" antwortet!


----------



## HisN (25. Januar 2018)

Das Forum ist voll von diesem Problem. Aber ohne Lösungen.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (29. Januar 2018)

Habe selbiges Problem und bestimmt schon 100Stunden investiert. Selbst bei keiner Auslastung der 1080ti hängt der Zweite ein bisschen. 
Lässt sich nicht ändern. 
Einzige Lösung wäre alle Monitore mit der gleichen Hz Anzahl.


----------



## Wanderer92 (30. Januar 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Einzige Lösung wäre alle Monitore mit der gleichen Hz Anzahl.


Leider wahr, auch ein teilbarer Hz-Wert (zB. 144 und 72) bringt meiner Erfahrung nach nichts.
Ist wohl ein Problem mit Windows.
Etwas helfen kann es, wenn man Aero, Basic und ein Profil im Win98 Style durchprobiert.


----------



## zerrocool88 (30. Januar 2018)

ich habe das gleiche problem nur anders rum xD wenn ich ein video laufen habe springt mein 144HZ auf 60HZ und es ruckelt für mich. Alle die dieses problem haben müssen ihre games auf vollbild spielen dann ist es weg es ist aber trotzdem nervig wie ich finde


----------



## kleinerEisbär (30. Januar 2018)

Same. Beim Zocken muss ich alle Monitore bis auf den 144er abklemmen und auf diesem dann das Spiel auf Vollbild stellen. 
Bei PU:BG zum Beispiel geht es am Anfang auch im Randlosen Fenstermodus, aber nach einiger Zeit muss ich dann auf Vollbild umstellen weil das Bild beginnt zu ruckeln ...
In WQHD mit Ultra-Einstellungen unter einer 1080ti ... Die Auslastung hierbei geht nicht mal ansatzweise bei einem der Teile an das Maximum <.<


----------



## ScaryRage (23. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand mittlerweile für das Stream Problem eine Lösung gefunden?
Versucht mal mit Edge den Stream im 2Monitor laufen zu lassen.  Ich denke das der Browser anders als Chrome flüssig läuft.


----------

